# 99140 units



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Jun 1, 2012)

I am a little confused and just need clarification on the units we are to report on the claim for emergency 99140.  The base value is 2 and we have seen denials lately when two units are reported on the claim.  We should use the price value of two units but only use 1 in the units box, correct? I just need justification because I am not finding this written anywhere.

Thank you!
~Melissa R., CPC


----------



## aaron.lucas (Jun 1, 2012)

99140 adds 2 units worth of anesthesia units to your bill, so yeah you would calculate the 2 units based on whatever your conversion factor is and bill that dollar amount with 1 unit of 99140.  on a related note, it pays to be careful with that code, because some payers pay that code separately, whereas others may want you to add the 2 units to the anesthesia code and bill 0 for the 99140.  I know in NJ PIP that's how we process those bills.  Hope this helps!


----------

